# Progesterone suppositories



## Cracker

It has been a very long time since I posted on here, I lost my baby last feb at 16 weeks, since then I had a very early mc last June. We have taken a very relaxed attitude recently and yes I got my BFP yesterday and the digi says 2-3 weeks.

My consultant I saw a few months a go recommended starting progesterone suppositories as soon as I got a BFP, just picked up my prescription but am not sure whether to take re tally or vaginally - any advice would be great as I can't contact them today and I want to get started!!!
Thanks


----------



## momy2angel

First, I am so sorry about your loss. But, congratulations on your BFP! 

I started the progesterone suppositories yesterday. My doctor also said she would put me on them as soon as I got a BFP (due to mc history). It clearly stated that they are to be inserted vaginally and that is what the pharmacist told me. Good luck and hope you have a healthy 9 months!


----------



## Sal76

I'm on progesterone this time around and dr said anally or vaginally I chose the latter! Seemed lesser of two evils lol xx


----------



## ncmommy

My RE said either way was fine. I decided vaginal. Congratulations!


----------



## tuckie27

I used them vaginally when pregnant with my DD. I've heard women say they use them in the 'back door' because they can irritate you vaginally. I got a yeast infection from mine but continued using them vaginally until 13-14 weeks. Hope this is your forever baby :)


----------



## Cracker

Thanks everyone - just re-read my consultants letter and he stated either way. So think I will just do it last thing at night so hopefully won't be too unpleasant. Am on 400mg a day, then he said to closely stop from 12-14 weeks.

A long way to go but I feel really positive and hopefully this will one will be here to stay :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Cracker said:


> Thanks everyone - just re-read my consultants letter and he stated either way. So think I will just do it last thing at night so hopefully won't be too unpleasant. Am on 400mg a day, then he said to closely stop from 12-14 weeks.
> 
> A long way to go but I feel really positive and hopefully this will one will be here to stay :thumbup:

Hi, just saw your post. I had loss last jan at 13 weeks and one in sept at 9 weeks.

My consultant got me taking progesterone from 7 days after i Ov and has said to keep taking until 12 weeks.

I do it vaginally. i am 400mg twice a day!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm also on progesterone after two mmc in the last year. I'm taking it vaginally once a day. My doctor said to take them before bed. They are not that bad at all. Good luck!


----------



## CedarWood

I am taking 100 mg twice a day, I started with one a few days after O and once I got my pos test, twice a day. Vaginally, a bit messy so wear a liner. Oh and the doctor said I should lie down for about ten min after inserting. I take one at bedtime so that makes it easier.


----------



## SusieRose

Hi all. I am also on 400mg twice daily. I find I have to lay down for at least an hour after. Otherwise it is quite messy.xx


----------



## Rainbow_hopes

Hi everyone, last year I had 2 miscarraiges & have recently found out I'm expecting again. I saw my specialist who has put me on progesterone suppositories 400mg twice a day, plus steroids & baby aspirin. I'm really anxious but don't have a scan until 2nd march at 7+2 weeks. Does anyone have any success stories relating to being on progesterone?


----------



## tuckie27

I had 2 mcs in a row and a healthy daughter on progesterone. It was the only thing we did different, but it's hard to say whether or not it was the progesterone. Still, I'd ask to be put on it if I got pregnant again in the future. It's a 'cant hurt, but might help' sort of thing :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

I had 3 miscarriages in a row before I got pregnant with my daughter Avianna. I was put on progesterone suppositories after I ovulated and got pregnant first cycle using them! Good luck!!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, I had 2 MMC last year. I have short LP, so maybe low progesterone but don't really know.
Started taking progesterone 7 days after OV and found PG. I am taking 400mg twice a day and am now 9 weeks PG, I have had 3 scans already.
I will be taking for 24 weeks if all goes to plan


----------



## ncmommy

Progesterone and low dose aspirin are the oy things I did differently with this pregnancy after 4 losses. Of course I can't say for sure that is why but like pp I would ask to be put on them again.


----------

